# Who wants Payton?



## pushpull7 (Mar 6, 2012)

Payton Manning will in all likelihood be released tomorrow....who gets him? Will it work out?


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 6, 2012)

It's hard to be blindsided by this, with the "Andrew Luck Sweepstakes" mailed-in season, the Polians being let go, the revelation of a 4th neck procedure, and the approach of that $28M roster bonus without any confirmation that Manning would be ready for training camp... yet still it's like, "holy crap, they're really getting rid of him." 

So, the Colts, in being rid of Manning and losing a bunch of key guys to free agency, will be going from contenders to rebuilding, and whoever signs Manning will probably overspend for him (leaving them to shed other talent), leaving him as QB on a team that can't afford any decent weapons for him.

I know that the Jets and Dolphins are brought-up often as destinations. I doubt it will be the Jets, they just need a little bit better QB play to compete and signing Manning is overkill. I bet the Dolphins make a move- they're a young team that isn't really over-committed to any of their personnel.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 6, 2012)

I know it won't be the rams, I hope it's not arizona or seattle.


----------



## exo (Mar 7, 2012)

i've ALWAYS believed, business or no....when you have a player of this caliber that has done for your team what Peyton has, he stays put. There's VERY few guys I'd place in that class, but he's one of them. 

I've been a Colts fan since I was 9, which just so happens to coincide with their move to Indy. Might have something to do with living a couple hours north of there.....but my FAVORITE team as a youth was the 49ers. I was utterly devastated when my 49'ers traded Montana in '93....THEY had a known commodity with Steve young when they pulled the trigger. Still didn't sooth me, I ended up trashing all my Niners gear, and this season was the first year in nearly 20 seasons I didn't root for them to lose. Irsay is gonna have a hyped up rookie, whether it ends up being Luck or by some strange fate Griffin.....so you can imagine how I feel at this point. Notice I haven't mentioned a certain team by name since my first sentence 

The "bonus" thing being an issue is a load of crap. if it wasn't a problem on the day the contract was signed, then it's not a problem now. Irsay KNEW Manning was having some difficulty recovering from the neck surgery well before they contemplated the $90 million deal they gave him. Every indicator that's been publicized indicates that Manning is WELL on his way down the road of recovery, and has made leaps and bounds compared to where he was 6 weeks ago. He'll be ready to go by camp. ( i'd bet on it, and I wouldn't be surprised AT ALL to see him play at a high level till he's 40. Never forget that while he was dealing with the neck stuff, the REST of his body will have had over a year off to recover form the dings and wear.......) Toss Mannings continual willingess to restructure he previous massive contracts for the betterment of the team.......and it's real apparent this is a smokescreen. It wouldn't surprise me AT ALL to find out Manning was willing to do a major restructure, but the terms Irsay wanted were jsut completely onerous by design. Irsay had a BAD season, and he's hitting the panic button. It's "just" sports....but I'm almost sick to my stomach that things have played out the way they have.


All that to say: My gut tells me that based on his past willingness to restructure, he'll have ZERO issues with taking a smaller deal if the talent is already in place. I want him to sign with Houston, and I want to see Wayne follow him there: Manning, Foster, Tate, Wayne, Andre Johnson....use that first rounder on a stupidly athletic TE if available. the defense is set with Wade Phillips running it. It's honestly probably the 2nd best fit, next to KC, as far as offensive talent goes, they play in a dome, they'll play Irsay's guys 2x a year IN DIVISION.....and paybacks are a BITCH. Manning will be motivated like you've NEVER seen before, ESPECIALLY now that he's chasing baby bro in the ring count......and I'd like NOTHING better than to see him hoisting a Lombardi trophy and giving a little "this one's for you, Jim...." dig in a postgame interview....WHEREVER he ends up IMMEDIATELY becomes my rooting interest next year.

Now, if you will excuse me, I've got some Colts paraphanelia to gather up in preparation for this afternoon's press conference...........


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 7, 2012)

DOLPHINS- For the love of god please! Its been miserable since Marino left. We passed on Brees due to injury. Drafted busts (Henne, Beck). When Jay Fiedler is the best QB for the last 15 years we need to do something. With Manning, Wayne would follow. We would be an instant SB contender with the talent we have in place - Good O line, Marshall, Bush, Bess, two good corners. Its a perfect fit


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm good with miami. Seems like a decent fit. I still think the jets will somehow find a way. 

I wonder if not having a dome as 8 home games a year would be any different for him?


----------



## synrgy (Mar 7, 2012)

Miami can have him, 'cause here in Washington we're sick and tired of our owner wasting all our money on washed up players after they're past their prime.

Seriously, if you're out there Mr Snyder, please enjoy a nice big bowl of FUCK YOU.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Mar 7, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> I know it won't be the rams, I hope it's not arizona or seattle.



I'm hoping the Hawks take a legitimate shot at signing him. If he doesn't come to Seattle, then I hope he stays out of the NFC West.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, I don't pay too much attention to football, but I'd love for him to come to Miami so everyone around me will stop bitching about how terrible the Dolphins are.

At least for a little bit.


----------



## Metalus (Mar 7, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> Well, I don't pay too much attention to football, but I'd love for him to come to Miami so everyone around me will stop bitching about how terrible the Dolphins are.
> 
> At least for a little bit.



This needs to happen. We havent had a decent QB since Marino


----------



## ibanezlover (Mar 7, 2012)

As a Colts fan, hate to see Manning go but I knew it was going to happen. Wherever Peyton goes I will cheer for him!


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 7, 2012)

Metalus said:


> We havent had a decent QB since Marino



who's that?


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 7, 2012)

AvantGuardian said:


> I'm hoping the Hawks take a legitimate shot at signing him. If he doesn't come to Seattle, then I hope he stays out of the NFC West.



I hope he stays out of the NFC west too! D  Though our D is pretty darn good.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 7, 2012)

synrgy said:


> Miami can have him, 'cause here in Washington we're sick and tired of our owner wasting all our money on washed up players after they're past their prime.
> 
> Seriously, if you're out there Mr Snyder, please enjoy a nice big bowl of FUCK YOU.



Oh, washington would be perfect. Then he could put blowmo, gomer, and whats-his-name on the back page


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 9, 2012)

damn, I killded it


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 10, 2012)

I wonder what the redskins are doing. They have the #2 spot now so are they going for the dude from Baylor or are they going after Blackmon to have Payton throw to. I'm guessing the later and that they are out.

Meanwhile, Denver? What's appealing about that? 

The Jets look to be out. They signed sanchez to a 3 year extension.

Some are talking 49ers now. I am of course intrigued. Wrap him up......why not. We could use our 6th sb


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 10, 2012)

I think that the Redskins would have to give Peyton a Godfather offer to get him on board. Can't forget either that during the "bounty-gate" scandal with Greg Williams, ESPN was constantly showing what was claimed to be the hit on Peyton that likely started all of the neck problems- yep, against the Redskins with Greg Williams as DC and just a little too cheap. Doesn't matter what he really believes, but I'm sure Archie's telling him that it "looks bad" but can be leveraged.

I could actually understand Denver... a little bit. Peyton would prefer to play in the AFC and for a legit contender. AFC North: Ravens already can't afford him and he probably wouldn't want to play for the Browns. AFC South: every division game would have too much dumb "revenge game" media hype. AFC East: Miami may be unattractive as Peyton only has so many years left and may not want to helm a rebuilding team that's nipping at the heels of NY & NE. 

AFC West, though: Chiefs and Raiders aren't big threats and the Chargers ain't what they used to be. Denver has a good defense and excellent homefield advantage. With Peyton, the division is theirs. Going to Denver would probably be the easiest path the playoffs for him and therefore the best chance to win it all.

EDIT: Welp, 'Skins are out: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...10/redskins.rams.griffin/index.html?hpt=hp_t3


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 10, 2012)

Someone mentioned Houston......that is interesting. I mean Schub (spelling?) is an egg so I guess it makes sense.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 10, 2012)

Forget it guys, he just signed with the bears.

edit; oh wait, I just woke up, must have been dreaming lol.


----------



## MistaSnowman (Mar 10, 2012)

Peyton Manning or Tim Tebow...I think everyone knows who John Elway would pick!


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 10, 2012)

Tebow could be the running back.


----------



## yellowv (Mar 11, 2012)

MIAMI!!!


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmm, it appears moons over myhammy are not interested much in peyton, or they have some other diabolical scheme.



Mercado_Negro said:


> Forecast... at least 4 pages and a padlock at the end.


----------



## Blake1970 (Mar 13, 2012)

I hope he lands in Denver.


----------



## drunkenmaster357 (Mar 14, 2012)

Anywhere but the Redskins please. Denver, Miami, doesn't matter to me just as long as the Cowboys don't have to face him twice a year with their already horrible secondary.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 14, 2012)

drunkenmaster357 said:


> Anywhere but the Redskins please. Denver, Miami, doesn't matter to me just as long as the Cowboys don't have to face him twice a year with their already horrible secondary.



Unfortunately he's not going to the redskins to torment you, that would have been ideal. I am starting to believe he's going to AZ to torment us 

Miami is out. If RW wouldn't have re-signed with the colts then I would have thought maybe.

The titans are the wildcard.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 14, 2012)

I see snyder isn't "getting it" yet when it comes to free agency......btw


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 14, 2012)

The NFL channel is wack. These guys don't know much. It's like wrong wrong wrong wrong , oh wait, they got one right! Wrong wrong wrong, oh wait, you finally got another one right!

I think the predictions are now something like denver and tenn are at about 40% to get him, AZ next and miami with the slightest of slight chances. Based on what? AZ has until friday to worry about the kolb bonus, what's so attractive about the other two teams?


----------



## AvantGuardian (Mar 14, 2012)

Man, if he ends up in AZ and the Hawks manage to grab Flynn, the NFC West might not be such a joke anymore. Well, except for the Rams.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 16, 2012)

This crap has gone on long enough 

PICK!


----------



## Bobo (Mar 16, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> I think the predictions are now something like denver and tenn are at about 40% to get him, AZ next and miami with the slightest of slight chances. Based on what? AZ has until friday to worry about the kolb bonus, what's so attractive about the other two teams?



Maybe he's buddy-buddy with that QB with the horse grin from Denver, other than that, don't know about Denver. But there are ties to TN. Playing college ball here, he became like a freakin god. Seriously, so many people in TN became Colts fans solely because of him. 

As far as the team, he would have Kenny Britt to throw to and Nate Washington just had a 1,000 yard year. Chris Johnson to take some pressure off. The Titans give up very few sacks, near the best in the league as far as that is concerned. The Titans offered him a job after football as well. I would think the Titans would look a little more appealing than the other teams.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 16, 2012)

Miami is officially out, AZ has got to be out considering they gotta cough up 7 mil to kolb in the next couple of hours.

Maybe the talking heads were right for a change.

Oh, and they are all working him out in Durham.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 16, 2012)

now I see that he worked out for the 9ers on the 13th????? How did that fly under the radar??


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 19, 2012)

I hate you payton manning 

Honestly, WHY would you pass up the opportunity to play on a team with EVERY PIECE in place except quarterback?


----------



## AvantGuardian (Mar 19, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> I hate you payton manning
> 
> Honestly, WHY would you pass up the opportunity to play on a team with EVERY PIECE in place except quarterback?



Sigh of relief for me with Manning going to Denver.

Seahawks + Matt Flynn = 2012 NFC West Champs 

Honestly though, if the Niners can just get Alex Smith back and he continues to improve, they'll be a pretty solid team.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 19, 2012)

I hate alex smith too. We offered him a very good contract and he had to be all greedy. And I hate the seachickens too for getting the mighty Flynn. 

Screw smith, bring on _Kaepernick ! 

_


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 19, 2012)

Ah, The Onion...

Broncos Calling Teams To See If They Need Anyone Who Can't Play Quarterback | The Onion - America's Finest News Source


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 19, 2012)

If I'm tebow, I'm about to go all terminator 

FACT: w/o tebow, denver wouldn't have been better than 3-13. Say what you will, but tebow was the reason.


----------



## DLG (Mar 20, 2012)

Demiurge said:


> Ah, The Onion...
> 
> Broncos Calling Teams To See If They Need Anyone Who Can't Play Quarterback | The Onion - America's Finest News Source



Peyton Manning Re-Injures Neck Saying No To Titans | The Onion - America's Finest News Source

also I think tebow needs to just realize he'll never be a great QB and switch to tight end or something. 

but his best bet would be jacksonville, since they probably still love him in florida. 

alex smith shouldn't be butthurt, he should realize that he's an average QB and that anyone who has a chance to pick up a first ballot half of famer like manning would go for it. 

would be funny if smith went to miami though and SF suddenly has no one who will throw to all the new receivers they picked up, but that won't happen since Miami is the shittiest organization in the league and no one wants to play there.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 20, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> If I'm tebow, I'm about to go all terminator
> 
> FACT: w/o tebow, denver wouldn't have been better than 3-13. Say what you will, but tebow was the reason.


 
He might not be the best technically skilled QB out there (far from it), but he's a football player.
I sure wish the Bears would pick him up for everytime when Cutler breaks a nail.


----------



## snowblind56 (Mar 20, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> If I'm tebow, I'm about to go all terminator
> 
> FACT: w/o tebow, denver wouldn't have been better than 3-13. Say what you will, but tebow was the reason.



FICTION: With Tebow, but without a vastly improved defense, denver wouldn't have been better than 3-13. Seriously, there defense kept them the games. Even though Elway is ancient and hasn't played in like 14 years, I think he would have had a higher completion percentage than Tebow...


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 20, 2012)

snowblind56 said:


> FICTION: With Tebow, but without a vastly improved defense, denver wouldn't have been better than 3-13. Seriously, there defense kept them the games. Even though Elway is ancient and hasn't played in like 14 years, I think he would have had a higher completion percentage than Tebow...


 
There were a helluva lot of dropped balls in some of those games, but that's really been a league-wide trend lately.
It seems that size and athletesism have replaced hand-eye cordination when it comes to the reciever position.


----------



## snowblind56 (Mar 20, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> There were a helluva lot of dropped balls in some of those games, but that's really been a league-wide trend lately.
> It seems that size and athletesism have replaced hand-eye cordination when it comes to the reciever position.



But were the dropped balls the receivers fault or the fault of a poorly thrown ball? Tebow does not throw the prettiest ball in the league.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 20, 2012)

snowblind56 said:


> But were the dropped balls the receivers fault or the fault of a poorly thrown ball? Tebow does not throw the prettiest ball in the league.


 
Both. Yeah he throws some wounded ducks for sure .


----------



## snowblind56 (Mar 20, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Both. Yeah he throws some wounded ducks for sure .



I wouldn't even call them wounded ducks. It's like he throws them and they spin sideways like a helicopter instead of spiraling.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't agree. Denver's running attack became relevant once tebow was in which was important.

Anyways, he's a yET now.......we'll see how that goes.


----------



## DLG (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Demiurge (Mar 22, 2012)

Thankfully, the chaos is subsiding so more sensible people can take it all in.

Pat Robertson: A Manning injury would serve the Broncos right | ProFootballTalk

Oh, wait. No.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 23, 2012)

Isn't that guy dead yet?


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 23, 2012)

DLG said:


>



haha!


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Apr 6, 2012)

You can bet your last bucking bronco, the Bears want Peyton's sweet ass! First to send him back on the side-lines, the Chicago Bears. Official.

Sorry Manning fans!


----------

